# First Aid/CPR/Emergency O2 course



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be teaching a First Aid/CPR/Emergency O2 course on Wednesday and Thursday March 12-13 at MBT Divers at 6:00pm. The cost of the course is $150.00. This includes books, tuition, and card fees. Each student will be required to provide their own CPR pocket mask with a one way ventilation valve.

Rich


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

It might be a stupid question but after the class can I get a tank of 02 filled at 100%. :letsdrink


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

absolutely. You will learn proper O2 handling and administration, and you will be able to get an O2 bottle filled.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. AHO (2/27/2008)*It might be a stupid question but after the class can I get a tank of 02 filled at 100%. :letsdrink


Do you plan on using it to cure hangovers?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Can you be my mouth to mouth instructor...Rich?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I feel so bad for completely derailing a serious post.:withstupid


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Hangover what's that? :sick No I would like to have one on the boat for emg. I won't be able to make that class, I just looked at work calander and I'll be in TX.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/27/2008)*Can you be my mouth to mouth instructor...Rich?


Stop by the shop Clay...I'll teach you a couple of things. And its the right ear, not the left:moon


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Capt. AHO (2/28/2008)*Hangover what's that? :sick No I would like to have one on the boat for emg. I won't be able to make that class, I just looked at work calander and I'll be in TX.


No problem man, we have them quite often. I'll post the next one we have, or if you have any dates in mind let me know.


----------

